# Old 1930 crane!



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry I havent posted in a while. Things have been pretty busy which is good except no one wants to spend money. I am about ready to give up on this parts search. I read that repcal became crane in the 30's , and this faucet is stamped repcal from 1929, when the home was built. Should I condemn this three handle valve? It still has the original porcelien cross handles... not in bad condition but I need to order two stems with the packing nut, and the escutcheon hold down nut. Any suggestions? Ill pay top money.. seriously the lady was crazy about keeping the valve.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Mark's Parts in Fort Worth will have the stems, not sure about the hold down nut though. Call and ask for Steve McFarlane...tell him Titan sent you, he will hook you up.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Mark's Parts in Fort Worth will have the stems, not sure about the hold down nut though. Call and ask for Steve McFarlane...tell him Titan sent you, he will hook you up.


So what do you think about the " marks parts"


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Great, Ill call him tomorrow. Thanks.. this has been one of those calls where I actually have dreams about that faucet. I hate it! :-/ Does that happen to you guys sometimes?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

justin said:


> So what do you think about the " marks parts"


Not bad, been using them for 20 yrs. Mr. G used to buy parts from my Father when he worked at Economy in the early 60's.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

peckplumbing said:


> great, ill call him tomorrow. Thanks.. This has been one of those calls where i actually have dreams about that faucet. I hate it! :-/ does that happen to you guys sometimes?


817-731-6211


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Not bad, been using them for 20 yrs. Mr. G used to buy parts from my Father when he worked at Economy in the early 60's.


Yeah, if I get into any old faucet or need to match old fixtures I head straight there. They are the shiz!! Very knowledgable staff ,, well a couple .


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Brandon is real good and Eric is too...Jed worked at Economy, he came on board right after my Father left, but now I have a hard time enduring his stories, he takes up too much of my time at the counter...No disrespect intended. A lot of good counter guys came from Economy, when Mr. Clayton used to own it. Now, since Apex owns it, I haven't darkened their door for over 3 yrs. 

If you're ever in Arlington, give Faucet Parts a try, Ken is the owner, Scott and Justin are the counter guys. They can do almost as good as Mark's. Cheaper, too!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

PeckPlumbing said:


> Great, Ill call him tomorrow. Thanks.. this has been one of those calls where I actually have dreams about that faucet. I hate it! :-/ Does that happen to you guys sometimes?


 
Yes whenever I had big jobs going on I would often still be working in my sleep. Well, working in my dreams. Funny thing is I actually solved a few problems in my dreams.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Repcal is pretty common around here. Never seen one with all the threads cut into the broach, though, but the stem is pretty common, I've replaced lots of them. The seats, though, they are getting hard to get, in California anyway, because of the no lead in the brass thing. All the Repcals I've worked on have the same broach as a Price Pfister. Sometimes, you can use the same handles, like the crosses for the old school look, and, use the Lincoln flanges. You're gonna have to pull the seats though.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

My source is not too close to you, but I get all of my faucet parts from "The Faucet Shoppe" in Chicago. If you email Adam your photos with tape measure for length, he can match just about any part. He has a lot of stuff in the shop that is not pictured online. Best bet is email with pictures. You won't get a ton of support on the phone as it's just 2 guys at the counter that handle phone calls as well as every Joe Plumber-HO-Handyfolk in Chicago that walks in (there's always a line there).

-chris

http://thefaucetshoppe.com/

http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/Crane_Faucet_Parts_s/3724.htm

[email protected]


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Teter's Faucet Parts in Dallas, Tx.
They have a nice website and ship very fast.
http://tetersfaucetparts.com/


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

How much of the original valve is red brass from deterioration?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Dea bathroom Machineries. They are located in norther California. They have a good website and you can talk to them on the phone. I had them rebuild and re- nickel several antique crane facets before and they did an awesome job.

http://deabath.com/index.html


----------

